# MHRA race at Hanging Rock Speedway In Flora, Il.



## Heater (May 26, 2008)

Hanging Rock Speedway & MHRA Present Mid Summer Fun Run
July 18th 2009
Track open @ 7:am Racing @ 12:00
Tracks & Classes
Fulltilt Speedway Hill Climb 77ft of Road Coarse
G-Jet 
IROC- TBA

Indy Oval 8 lane 10 x 20 ft Bowman
HOPRA SS
Super G SS Indy class, any gear, any tire

Tri Oval 6 lane 5 x 12 ft Bowman
T-jet DLM cars
IROC- TBA

Intre fee $TBA per driver (Pending T-Shirt)
Food 
2 versions of Sloppy jo’s
Grilled tators on the big green egg 
BBQ Baked Beans
I fought the slaw and the slaw won
Chips and dips
Deserts = cookies,cake
Tea & lemonade & soda

Don't miss this 3 track extravaganza.

http://z4.invisionfree.com/MHRA/index.php?


----------



## Heater (May 26, 2008)

So far we have about 12-14 to show up for the race. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## Heater (May 26, 2008)

One week until the big race at Hanging Rock Speedway. Everyone is welcome. Nice tracks and will have some great food.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I wish I could be there. Marty and Sterling always are great hosts. Be certain to wreck a few times for me (preferably in practice)!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Heater (May 26, 2008)

OK Gary, I am sure that I will have my share of wrecks. We will see you for some more racing later. :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*Mhra / Hanging Rock Speedways*

thnxz Marty i had a good time, here are the race videos!

This track was really fun and challenging!
HILLCLIMB = 




This track was more fun then i thought it would be !
TRI OVAL = 




This track was super fast and crazy as hell to marshall !
ROVAL =


----------

